# CT.Co. #16 - 7 ft. I - bar heavy duty clamp



## Patsy Harman (May 15, 2010)

Can anybody give me an idea of the value of a CT. C. #16 - I-beam steel bar, heavy duty clamp?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

worthless, send it to me and i will do something with it.:icon_cool::yes:


----------

